# I'd like some DIRT



## Dan Mott (Jul 2, 2014)

I am looking for some plugins that can give a little dirt to clean sounds.

I have tried tape plugs, but there aren't many that lower the quality of the sound, but just add...... uhm..... whatever the hell those tape plugins add. To my ears, the tape plugs out there just add low and high end, which makes your ears think a sound has more depth. I hear a smiley face thing going on. I don't believe the whole tape plug thing anymore.Then you have the distortion part which doesn't really please me. I think the only dist plugs I have liked are the Soundtoys Decap and the Nomad Factory Valve driver. 

However, I want something that can change the quality, other than adding artifacts. I remember when I used to use PT and I really like the built in DIGI Bit crusher. I forgot what it's actually called, but I know it was one of the stock plugs. If anyone is familiar with this plug, could you suggest a similar option that is VST?

Other than that, what are you guys using for dirt/lowerquality/bit crush, ect?


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 2, 2014)

Sonitex STX-1260 is good for all that lo-fi, bitcrushing, distortion madness.
In addition it has some vinyl emulation going on that'll make the pitch drift slightly.

It's rather old now, so perhaps there's better options out there now. 
http://www.toneprojects.com/products/pl ... -stx-1260/


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 2, 2014)

That thing looks really neat. Just heard an example on YT and sounds like just what I am after.

Thanks for that suggestion


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2014)

Have you tried U-He Satin? Pretty amazing tool:

http://www.u-he.com/cms/satin


----------



## Vin (Jul 2, 2014)

My favorites:

http://modernmixing.com/blog/2013/08/22 ... t-limiter/

http://www.camelaudio.com/camelcrusher.php

http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-reelbus/


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 2, 2014)

iZotope Trash2 can go from subtle manipulation all the way to insanity.


----------



## blougui (Jul 2, 2014)

Inexpensive and fully charged with variety and character(s) :
Klanghelm SDRR

http://klanghelm.com/SDRR.php

The Digi mode has a bit crusher. Other than that, different drive options, saturation & the like. From subtle to insanity, at 22 €.

- Erik


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 2, 2014)

FabFilter Saturn is amazing. From gentle saturation to over the top distortion. Multiband control, modulate almost any parameter. The thing is a blast.

http://www.fabfilter.com/products/satur ... on-plug-in


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2014)

Another thing that can give some super cool results is to use a guitar amp to run the audio through and record it with a mic. It can be any type of amp. Also guitar pedals.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jul 2, 2014)

BX Saturator
http://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/plugins/detail/bx_saturator_v2.html
Video about BX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHnwErrprNY 

Or also SPL's TwinTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI3a_u_S6oE#t=245

Best
Beat


----------



## Cruciform (Jul 2, 2014)

Ron Snijders @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> iZotope Trash2 can go from subtle manipulation all the way to insanity.



Yep. Trash 2. It does dirt really well but also a lot more.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 2, 2014)

Man...


Lots of choices.

Thanks guys. 

Time to demo some plugs


----------



## Lex (Jul 2, 2014)

Ron Snijders @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> iZotope Trash2 can go from subtle manipulation all the way to insanity.



Agreed, it's an amazing plug with great sound, I use it on everything.

alex


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 3, 2014)

UAD Moog,Klanghelm SDRR & from OhmForce: Ohmicide and Quad Frohmage gives me some nice dirty options!


----------



## woodsdenis (Jul 3, 2014)

Kush Pusher is very unique, FF Saturn and Trash are well worth checking out


----------



## alligatorlizard (Jul 3, 2014)

+1 for FabFilter Saturn - I've been demo-ing it the last week or so and I think it might be one of the best-designed and best sounding plugins I've ever used - will definitely be purchasing! I've mainly been using it for smooth, subtle colourations, but the great thing is it can do very dirty sounds too, including the sort of bit-crushed effects you mention.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 3, 2014)

woodsdenis @ Thu 03 Jul said:


> Kush Pusher is very unique, FF Saturn and Trash are well worth checking out



+1, love all three. 

FWIW: http://audiodeluxe.com/products?field_on_sale_now_value_many_to_one=All&field_bundled_deal_value_many_to_one=All&tid=36&tid_1=146&tid_2=All (Audiodeluxe) included all three KUSH Audio plugins (_Clariphonic, UBK-1_ and the new _Pusher_) in their 4th of July sale - they're all 50% off and you get an additional discount when adding them to your cart. A few good deals with the bundled Slate stuff (e.g. VCC), as well.

(edit: and apparently, on the Kush website they're also $99.00 a pop - *until Monday*)


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 4, 2014)

I get great results by first using a Filter, preferably a Comb with dampening parameters, similar to the Joe Walsh Rocky Mountain Way Talk Box sound, then blend in Decimator, Bit Crushers or Distortion FX.
What sounds good on a synth usually sounds even better on a 2 track master or vocals.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 4, 2014)

It has come down to 2 plugins. I might get both.


Love the Sonnitex and love Saturn.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 4, 2014)

Dan,

The ones that have been mentioned are exceptional, versatile, and you'll enjoy them...but one plugin that no one seems to have mentioned is Chipcrusher (from Plogue):

http://www.plogue.com/products/chipcrusher/

I think you might want to look at it because, as the name implies, it's specifically designed for the lo-fi, bit crushing duties that you mentioned in your original post. It's not super versatile as far as other kinds of distortion duties, but it's better than the others at this kind of task.

It does emulated DAC encoding, adds actual background noise/grit from a variety of selectable sources, and then runs it through convolution-based output based on what it would sound like coming out of various vintage devices (Gameboys, old TVs, toy keyboard speakers, etc.)

Really handy for the lo-fi realm of processing.


----------



## Kralc (Jul 4, 2014)

Mathazzar @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> Dan,
> 
> The ones that have been mentioned are exceptional, versatile, and you'll enjoy them...but one plugin that no one seems to have mentioned is Chipcrusher (from Plogue):
> 
> http://www.plogue.com/products/chipcrusher/



+1 to Chipcrusher. 
Something grittying a sound up, and then making it sound like it's coming from an arcade cabinet is too much fun for me.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Marius

That thing is pretty crazy accurate.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jul 5, 2014)

Sonitex is the king of dirty. It's an unstable piece of 32-bit crap though. I still use it daily despite the crashing. Nothing is close to it for all in one funkiness.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 5, 2014)

Ah_dziz @ Sun Jul 06 said:


> Sonitex is the king of dirty. It's an unstable piece of 32-bit crap though. I still use it daily despite the crashing. Nothing is close to it for all in one funkiness.



Yeah, I noticed it was 32bit. Do you know if they plan on going 64bit at all?


----------



## spiralbill (Jul 5, 2014)

Im surprised that nobody mentioned Soundtoy's Decapitator. That's one of the best distortion/saturation plugin out there that can go from a very settle saturation to a completely destroyed result.


----------

